# Gusto ko sana na mag follow up



## DEATHLY

Hello everyone.

        Gusto ko sana na mag follow up tungkol sa delivery ng___


----------



## DotterKat

I want to follow up on the delivery of ....
I want to check on the delivery of ....
I would like to know the status of the delivery of ....


----------



## DEATHLY

Hello.

Thank you. It really helps me.


----------

